# Cheapest Digital Hygrometer!!!



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

I paid 24.00 for mine. But now i'm getting another humi (go figure).


I see some people who say they got theirs at walmart.. .but they never show pics or the price they paid...


So heres what i want.

1. Where you got it
2. How much you paid
3. Review it briefly
4. Post up pics of your Digi Hygrometer


i would like to go buy one by Friday. I am really interested to hear about the wally world ones.. .and in which department they found it


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Can't help you with this one as I have no need for a hygrometer. :tu


----------



## raralith (Sep 26, 2008)

Use the search function -> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1723809 Hell, I just typed into google "walmart hygrometer," Google pointed me directly to that link.
1. Walmart
2. $7
3. Has thermometer and hygrometer. Was off by 4, than 12, now it's right on. No idea why it shifts so often. Whatever though, it's cheap and it works; I would purchase this again if I knew what I did now.
4. Check link for picture.


----------



## bishainc (Sep 19, 2008)

The Acurite from Wally works just great and for the price you cannot argue otherwise. It has the cooler at 65% (heartfelt beads of 65% in there) even though it was off by 4 according to the salt test. But who's to trust the salt test.

The thing I like the most is the max/min since it let me know of variances. I had a crappy cooler and the beads apparently had trouble maintaining the proper RH. Wouldn't have noticed were it not for the max/min function. Now the new cooler shows 65% RH and max/min is also at 65% solid :tu


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

Here's my thread about the Walmart $7 hygro. 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=175570

I have since upgraded to an Oregon Scientific wireless hygro so I don't have to ever open my cooler to check the humidity. So far it's working awesome.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Bob,

My Walmart Cheapos are consistently off 4%, which works out fine for me. I can live with +- 4%.

I picked up four of the following on Woot.com for $5 apiece (w/free shipping): http://www.lacrosse-psmall.com/ws-9410u-la-crosse.html

No real way to use it in a desktop because of the size. These are designed to hang on a wall (indoor/outdoor). They are excellent and convenient with the single AAA power supply. They are perfect for Cooladors however, and the price is right.

FWIW,

BillyBarue


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks billy, i have a white springfield and a silver and black.. uh, Acutron (or soemthing liek that)

The springfield is good, the acutron sucks.


i might do a coolerdor for new arrivals, so thanks!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

The Acurite from Wally Mart works great for me,,have two of them and they are right on the money. I keep beads in mine so the humidity matches the beads.


----------



## goalie204 (Nov 21, 2008)

Bought it at Canadian Tire for 9.99

I salt tested it but wasn't able to go the full 8 hours. Got to about 72 after 3 hours when i took it out of the bag.

Not sure how good it is, temp in my humi reads 62 degrees right now, and its been dropping steady since the last time i seasoned. (First time it was down to 59 then i re-seasoned) Not sure if its the box or the hygro. I removed the silly plastic window mount. It is not adjustable in terms of being able to calibrate it. One day i will buy a good one. But i'm a new smoker and have spent 500 bux lately on a good cutter, box, lighter and various sticks, need to cut down on the spending for a few 










looks like "fisher price: my first hygrometer"


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

I have the Madelaine. works great. After salt test it was right on the money. Cost around $25.

link is here
http://www.madelaine.com/products_detail.asp?ID=85&category=10

Also got one from ebay that was within 1% as the one above. I looked before and didn't see them on there i will have to check back and see if i can find it.


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a Flucker's thermo/hygrometer. Can be had for $7 online (plus shipping) or $14 at your local PetSmart.

http://www.flukerfarms.com/temperaturegauges.aspx (bottom of page)


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

goalie204 said:


> Bought it at Canadian Tire for 9.99
> 
> I salt tested it but wasn't able to go the full 8 hours. Got to about 72 after 3 hours when i took it out of the bag.
> 
> ...


This is GENIUS for a Vino:tu


----------



## goalie204 (Nov 21, 2008)

VoteKinky06 said:


> This is GENIUS for a Vino:tu


I don't get it? What's Vino if not the italian wine


----------



## totallytentative (Oct 4, 2008)

goalie204 said:


> I don't get it? What's Vino if not the italian wine


I don't own one, but do a title search for "vinotemp". It's a brand of wine bottle cooler that people have converted into temperature controlled humidors.

I can see why that would be perfect, because you would just stick it on the glass door.


----------



## goalie204 (Nov 21, 2008)

totallytentative said:


> I don't own one, but do a title search for "vinotemp". It's a brand of wine bottle cooler that people have converted into temperature controlled humidors.
> 
> I can see why that would be perfect, because you would just stick it on the glass door.


ahh, my humi doesn't actually have a glass lid, hence removing the suction cup on this canadian tire one


----------



## MikeC (Nov 14, 2008)

goalie204 said:


> Bought it at Canadian Tire for 9.99


I picked up one of these at Home Depot near the pool supplies for $7.50. Seems like a good value for this size device.


----------

